
Learn JavaScript and artificial intelligence in a fun, interactive way - uitgewis
https://github.com/olistic/warriorjs
======
vonnik
I really wish technical people would explain what they mean when they say AI,
and quickly name which algorithms they're using. If they don't, it's just
clickbait.

~~~
pmelendez
Well in this case it would be game AI which might or not use any traditional
AI technique (pathfinding most of the time).

There are very few cases when games have used interesting AI/Machine learning
techniques but most of the time you are safe assuming that they are not.

------
SamBam
Is there really a need to install, by my count, 208 node modules globally?

Would the longer second line in the instructions

    
    
      $ npm install warriorjs
      ./node_modules/warriorjs/bin/warriorjs
    

really have scared off that many people?

~~~
fapjacks
Just wondering... Is left-pad one of them?

------
azurelogic
Looks like this is a port/clone of Ruby Warrior:
[https://github.com/ryanb/ruby-warrior](https://github.com/ryanb/ruby-warrior)

~~~
aapjesverkoper
That project is mentioned in the credits section of the github page

------
boredguy8
Reminds me of CodeCombat
[https://codecombat.com/play/level/codewarrior](https://codecombat.com/play/level/codewarrior)
(which also allows multiple languages)

~~~
mawburn
Screeps seems similar too. [https://screeps.com](https://screeps.com)

------
bargl
Is there are "tutorial" for this game? This is a really complex topic and if
you're trying to teach path finding and other ideas to new programmers it
would be really helpful if there was a step by step guide to show the basics
of what you're trying to help them accomplish. Something that can get them to
the top of the tower, but can also be improved upon. Even if it's just a code
sample for each level that won't beat the next level.

------
endlessvoid94
Looks pretty cool!

I've gotta take the opportunity to plug the interactive version of Ruby
Warrior here: [https://www.bloc.io/ruby-warrior](https://www.bloc.io/ruby-
warrior)

It's interesting that this style of learning programming fundamentals has
taken off such -- Ruby Warrior, The new swift playground announced by apple,
and now this Javascript port.

------
mark_l_watson
Not particularly the type of AI I would teach people (neural networks, and
some symbolic AI) but this looks good for working with kids to learn some
programming. My grandkids are visiting and I might see if they are patient
enough to try this.

~~~
Hortinstein
do you have any high level thoughts about how those could be used to
dynamically solve these puzzles?

I was thinking about how to do this using QLearning to solve the optimal
solution given any level, though I am not sure how long it would take to
converge since their are so many different actions.

------
skibac
you can also try this out: [https://screeps.com/](https://screeps.com/)

------
dc2
Hey, he stole my ASCII sword idea!
[http://vorpal.js.org](http://vorpal.js.org)

Although I would argue he found a better use for it.

------
kazik
Looks fun but it has little to do with AI, I expected rather something like
[https://top-tactic.com](https://top-tactic.com) where you can train NN how to
play football just by creating sample situations on the pitch.

------
paradite
This reminds me of [https://www.battlecode.org/](https://www.battlecode.org/)
by MIT.

Both are AI games where you code your own player class, but MIT competition is
PVP(player-versus-player) whereas in this one you play alone.

------
damptowel
Whether it's good "AI" or not, it looks like fun, and that's good enough for
me.

------
ry_ry
a Roguelike dungeon crawler is cool, but i'm not-so-secretly hankering for a
procedurally generated text adventure in the style of.. well.. text
adventures, requiring programming-orientated input.

------
iLikeRobots
How does this game teach artificial intelligence? I can't see that.

~~~
xutopia
It's very limited in nature but it's a great introduction. We have a character
and we have to give him the knowledge to handle his environment.

------
n0mad01
also, don't forget to mention the great
[http://play.elevatorsaga.com/](http://play.elevatorsaga.com/) in this
context.

------
goffley3
What, and somehow create Skynet that kills my computer because I didn't
program a purpose into it? I don't think so.

------
Edmond
Another way to learn Javascript: letzcode.com, using text chat.

------
em3rgent0rdr
Not real AI, but just is a simple finite state machine.

~~~
stpe
Isn't all implementations of AI a combination of "a simple xyz"?

The perception of Artificial Intelligence being some kind of magic is common.
However, as with all magic, when you know how it is done it is "just" a
combination of techniques skillfully performed. And with AI it is a
combination of algorithms, data structures and computational power with an
output that make sense for whatever the application is.

~~~
slfnflctd
As with other areas of cutting edge research, most non-experts often have
little choice but to resort to woefully inadequate simplification. 'Any
sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic', and all
that.

The best way I've come up with to explain the current state of AI is, "we can
do tricks by hiding multiple immense databases behind the scenes and having
supercomputers run complex searches among them, but we probably won't be able
to fully model even a mouse brain for at least 10 years... and at that point
we'll likely have learned enough new things about brain function to push it
another 10 years out."

------
zipotm
warrior.explode()

